# MMA Gear - MMA Gloves



## sharontaylor211 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have been looking for MMA Gloves for my tournament in next month.

please suggest suitable gear for me.


----------



## Doublejab (Jan 10, 2011)

Do you need fight gloves (4oz) or sparring gloves (6-8oz)?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

You could go with the Viper MMA Gloves they are quite popular


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

6oz sparring or competition 4oz? ive got a pair of evolution 4oz, there good but its a matter of opinion

eg, open thumb? closed thumb?


----------



## ROTWELLIER (Apr 17, 2010)

im a fan of the blitz pro star never failed me solid leaver aswell lol Pro Star MMA Gloves


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

If it's 4oz the Blitz Firepower ones are pretty awesome IMO


----------



## radicalfightshop (Aug 1, 2010)

Hayabusa not been mentioned yet really? Also PunchTown are some of the nicest ive seen.


----------



## Whitey161 (May 25, 2010)

Ive got the Punchtown Karpel ones and i like em. Also got some rogue sparring ones which are pretty good.


----------



## MMA-Fightwear.co.uk (Jan 18, 2011)

In my humble opinion the new Karpal ex are better than the Hayabusa ones.

But then again it depends on budget etc.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

The new punchtown Gloves are Damn nice gloves


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Rival MMA Gloves and MMA Sparring gloves are amazeing!! - Rival MMA Gloves | MMA Gear | MMA Equipment | MMA Clothing | Rival Boxing Equipmet


----------



## Smithy (Mar 24, 2011)

ROTWELLIER said:


> im a fan of the blitz pro star never failed me solid leaver aswell lol Pro Star MMA Gloves


got me a pair of the camo ones comfy good fit, good gloves cheap price!


----------



## MMA Bulls (Mar 26, 2011)

sharontaylor211 said:


> I have been looking for MMA Gloves for my tournament in next month.
> 
> please suggest suitable gear for me.


If you are based from UK then you will get gloves with FREE SHIPPING.

How much gloves you want?

And may i know the date of tournament?


----------



## radicalfightshop (Aug 1, 2010)

hmm spam? great english there.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Punchtown +1


----------



## radicalfightshop (Aug 1, 2010)

From personal experience with the Punch Town guys its not just the gloves you buy into its the after sales support as well. They area always happy to help with any questions or support.

Other brands you just dont get that backing, so while PT are a little more than others, its worth it in the long run.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Never knew Bill & Ted were into MMA, Radical


----------



## McLovin (Jul 24, 2009)

hayabusa for me :thumb


----------

